# Gar keine Bisse!



## Esukho (13. September 2015)

Hallo leute ich wollte mir mal ein parr tipps von euch hohlen ich bin gerade für ein Paar monate zu besuch in Rheinland-Pflaz und wir haben hier gleich ein angelgewässer wo ich mir auch gleich ne gastkarte für gehohlt habe. Nun Versuch ich seit 2 wochen nen Fisch zu landen aber es beisst Wirklich nichts. Nichtmal die kleinste aktion hab ich zu verzeichnen. Mein Highlight war ein Fisch der durch die schnur geschwommen ist und so den bissanzeiger auslöste ^^  Ich habe es an fast jeder erdenklichen stelle des Weihers probiert und auch mit unterschiedlichen ködern.

Was ich probiert habe : Mais, Teig, Boilies "Blood chicken und selbst gemachte süße sowie fischige", Schwimmbrot , Tigernüsse

Ich versuch mal das gewässer zu beschreiben es ist ein Kleiner weiher von der form her wie ein fluss also in die länge gezogen er ist von wald umrandet weswegen ich auch ständig verfaulte schwarze blätter am haken habe und ich denk auch der untergrund besteht aus Ästen, Verotteten laub usw 
Tagsüber ist er sehr stark besucht von Leuten mit ihren hunden und Spaziergängern der weg geht komplett um das gewässer und ist fast durchgehend direkt am wasser weswegen es auch oft ein wenig laut ist. Seerosenfelder Große Schillfstellen oder so gibt es nicht nur umgestürzte bäume die im wasser liegen.

Die tiefste stelle im see ist 4,50 m und wo es noch so heiß war hat man die karpfen alle an den rändern stehen sehen und das waren echt extrem viele an einer stelle neben einem umgefallenen baum habe ich um die 50 stk gesehen. Jetzt sehe ich auch ab und zu mal welche an der oberfläsche unter über wasser hängende bäume die nach insekten oder so schnappen.

Weil es tagsüber so Laut ist habe ich es nachts probiert aber auch da rein garnichts. Zu erwähnen wäre noch das man nur von einer seite aus Fischen darf aber man kann leicht rüber werfen da dies max 60 m sind. Der weiher ist c.a 2 Hektar groß

Es wurde auch letztes jahr dezember wieder ne menge neue fische gesetzt.

Meistens Probiere ich es mit grundmontage mit festblei und laufblei und über Haar aber auch auf posse kurz über grund sowie unter der oberfläche und mit schwimmbrot wurde schon probiert. Die toastscheiben trieben einfach ohne jegliches interesse stunden im wasser

Auch mit 4 tage anfüttern habe ich es schon probiert auch kein biss. 

Bis jetzt habe ich hier noch keinen einzigen biss auf friedfisch gehabt lediglich mit meiner spinrute habe ich einen barsch und 3 untermassige hechte auf spinner und gummifisch gefangen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen es würde mich wirklich freuen da ich nach 10 ansitzen je über 5 stunden und mehr keinen einzigen erfolg zu verzeichnen habe.


----------



## FR89 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

wenn du viele Blätter und Schlamm hast bringens manchmal popups. oder als kombi mit nem halben (oder auch ganzem) Boilie.
Super ist auch nen PVA-Sack mit ein paar partikeln füllen und ab an den Haken. 
Alternativ würde ich das Vorfach mal verlängern. sinkt eventuell zu sehr im Schlamm ein.
Sagst du mir wo du bist? Bin aus RLP


Gruß und petri FR

P.S: Berichte mal ob was funktioniert.


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Esukho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen es würde mich wirklich freuen da ich nach 10 ansitzen je über 5 stunden und mehr keinen einzigen erfolg zu verzeichnen habe.



Wie dicht lagen diese 10 Ansitze denn zeitlich beieinander? Passierte das alles innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen oder schon über eienen längeren Zeitraum verteilt?


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Wie dicht lagen diese 10 Ansitze denn zeitlich beieinander? Passierte das alles innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen oder schon über eienen längeren Zeitraum verteilt?



Ja passierte alle in 2-3 wochen da ich gerade urlaub habe aber immer an unterschiedlichen stellen.




> wenn du viele Blätter und Schlamm hast bringens manchmal popups. oder als kombi mit nem halben (oder auch ganzem) Boilie.
> Super ist auch nen PVA-Sack mit ein paar partikeln füllen und ab an den Haken.
> Alternativ würde ich das Vorfach mal verlängern. sinkt eventuell zu sehr im Schlamm ein.
> Sagst du mir wo du bist? Bin aus RLP




PVA-Sack benutz ich immer mit partikeln usw also daran kann es nicht liegen. Wenn ich beispielweiße ein boilie am haar habe tu ich auch nen popup maiskorn davor um für auftrieb zu sorgen.


----------



## Revilo62 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Dauerhafter Lärm stört die Fische garnicht, sonst würden sie nicht in Ufernähe relaxen. Sie haben gelernt, mit dem Lärm umzugehen und verbinden ihn nicht mit Gefahr.
Vielleicht hat die Wetterlage einen großen Anteil an dem schlechten Ergebnis, waren denn mal andere Angler da, haben die auch nicht gefangen? 
Wie hoch ist der Angeldruck generell? Futterplatz = Gefahr ?
Manchmal ist weniger mehr
So aus der Ferne ohne Gewässerkenntnis kann man schlecht Ratschläge geben, aber Fisch ist ja drin 
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Dauerhafter Lärm stört die Fische garnicht, sonst würden sie nicht in Ufernähe relaxen. Sie haben gelernt, mit dem Lärm umzugehen und verbinden ihn nicht mit Gefahr.
> Vielleicht hat die Wetterlage einen großen Anteil an dem schlechten Ergebnis, waren denn mal andere Angler da, haben die auch nicht gefangen?
> Wie hoch ist der Angeldruck generell? Futterplatz = Gefahr ?
> Manchmal ist weniger mehr
> ...



Also andere angler sagten mir das die karpfen nur zwischen 22 uhr und 3 uhr nachts Beissen und höchstens noch in die frühen morgenstunden hinein das hätten die sich angewöhnt weil es tagsüber laut ist. Und das die wärend der hitzeperiode dort relaxt haben hat wohl mit dem schlechten sauerstoff gehalt bei großer hitze zu tun. Die angler die ich gefragt hab ob sie was gefangen haben sagten alle nein. Es wird auf jedenfall gefischt aber als großen anglerdruck würd ich das nicht abtun die anderen angler kommen meist erst gegen 19 uhr und bleiben über nacht und das sind max 2-3. Außerdem wird von dennen blos das erste stück des weihers befischt was nah am parkplatz liegt. Wie gesagt der weiher ist von der form wie ein fluss und die anderen angler sitzten nur im ersten abschnitt.

Ich hab es schon überall versucht aber hauptsächlich weiter hinten wo fast keiner ist da man hier auch karpfen an der oberfläche nach insekten schnappen sieht und hier diese bäume sind die im wasser liegen.


----------



## oberfranke (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Wann warst du uhrzeitmäßig am Wasser? 
In welcher Wassertiefe hast du geangelt?
Wassertemperatur? 
Wo hast du gefischt- Uferbereich, umgestürzter Baum usw? 

Tauwurm, Dendrobena, Mistwurm usw. probiert?  
Mal ne ganz einfache Schwimmermontage probiert? Also leichter Schwimmer, Blei, Wirbel, Haken mit -Dosenmais oder Wurm? 
Anfüttern beim Angeln selbst mit Mais und kleingehakten Würmern.

Ich würde die Zeit zwischen 05:00h und 08:00h ausprobieren.Ziemlich in Ufernähe wo der Untergrund von flach ins etwas tiefere abfällt.


----------



## Andal (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Tauwurm, Dendrobena, Mistwurm usw. probiert?
> Mal ne ganz einfache Schwimmermontage probiert? Also leichter Schwimmer, Blei, Wirbel, Haken mit -Dosenmais oder Wurm?
> Anfüttern beim Angeln selbst mit Mais und kleingehakten Würmern.



Genau hier vermute ich auch des Rätsels Lösung. Bloß weil man heutzutage sehr modern und mit Selbsthakmontagen auf Karpfen fischt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass diese Methoden immer und überall der Schlüssel zum Erfolg sind. Karpfen wurden auch schon vor Boilie Geburt sehr erfolgreich befischt. Einfach mal wieder mit den alten Ködern und eben einer schnöden Posenmontage fischen. Grad wenn der Gewässergrund sehr weich und voller alter Blätter liegt, kann man da einen aromatischen Naturköder sehr schön auflegen. Fing früher schon, geht auch heute ganz prima!


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Wann warst du uhrzeitmäßig am Wasser?
> In welcher Wassertiefe hast du geangelt?
> Wassertemperatur?
> Wo hast du gefischt- Uferbereich, umgestürzter Baum usw?
> ...



Ich war eigentlich zu jeder uhrzeit dort außer c.a von 8-14 uhr 
Also wenn ich tags über gehe immer c.a um 15 uhr bis 20 uhr oder halt über nacht ab 18 uhr bis nächsten tag 8 uhr

Dort wo ich angel sind es immer zwischen 80 cm und 2,50 tief
und ich habs auch schon mit ner leichten posenmontage probiert. sowie uferbereich und in der mitte des weihers probiert oft in der nähe von Diesen im wasser liegenden bäumen und unter über das waser hängenden bäumen.

Die genaue wassertemperatur weiß ich gerade nicht aber es ist auf jedenfall wieder abgekühlt da jeden tag seit 1-2 wochen 8-14 grad Außentemperatur sind.

Jetzt wo du es sagst ich hab es noch nicht mit würmern/maden usw probiert nur mit pflanzlichen sachen aber auch mit Selbst gemachten boilies mit 30% Fischmehl anteil.

Was mich stark wundert ist das auf die Toastscheiben im wasser keine reaktion statt fand 
Ich kenn es halt garnicht das sie wirklich 0 interesse auf diese zeigen nichtmal kleine weissfische haben dran rumgezupft. ^^


----------



## oberfranke (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Überleg mal- Woher sollen die Karpfen deine selbstgemachten Boilies kennen und als Nahrung akzeptieren. Da dauert oftmals Wochen bis sie es annehmen.
Immer versuchen einfach zu angeln. Der Angler muss sich auf den Fisch einstellen nicht umgekehrt. Versuche das Wasser zu lesen dann findest du auch den Fisch. (Man bin ich heute wieder poetisch   Es gibt viele moderne Angler aber moderne Karpfen müssen erstmal so gezogen werden.  Ned bös gemeint nur als Gedankenanstoß.  

Na denn? 
Würmer und ne Dose Mais (normaler Gemüsemais vom Discounter ohne Aromazusätze)  besorgen. 
Abends in Ufernähe - 1 bis 5 Meter- mit ner Dose Mais und kleingehakte Würmer anfüttern. 

Bei Beginn der Morgendämmerung ans Wasser. 
Aufpassen gerade früh wenn der Nebel übern Wasser liegt sind die Fische zwar oft in Ufernähe aber auch sehr geräuschempfindlich.   

Lass mal hören ob es geklappt hat.

Ach ja- ned verkrampfen- immer schön entspannt angehen auch wenn es zum Haare raufen ist.


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Na denn?
> Würmer und ne Dose Mais (normaler Gemüsemais vom Discounter ohne Aromazusätze)  besorgen.
> Abends in Ufernähe - 1 bis 5 Meter- mit ner Dose Mais und kleingehakte Würmer anfüttern.
> 
> ...



Okay werd ich versuchen werde mir heut gleich mal parr tauwürmer besorgen und das Ergebniss werd ich hier rein schreiben ^^


----------



## Andal (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Überleg mal- Woher sollen die Karpfen deine selbstgemachten Boilies kennen und als Nahrung akzeptieren. Da dauert oftmals Wochen bis sie es annehmen.



Das ist ein offensichtlich unsterblicher Angel-Mythos und genau so alt, wie er nicht stimmt!

Jeder Karpfen trifft irgendwann auf seinen ersten Boilie. Dann passiert immer folgendes. Er nimmt ihn ins Maul, um ihn zu testen. Hängt kein Vorfach dran, wird er ihn fressen, weil er ja alle Anforderungen an Nahrung erfüllt. Hängt ein Vorfach dran und ist es ordentlich gebunden, dann wird womöglich eben dieser erste Boilie auch sein letzter gewesen sein, oder er hat das Massel an einen Zurücksetzer geraten zu sein.

Wie sollte denn diese Gewöhnung aussehen? Drei Tage um die Murmel herumschwimmen, Fotos machen und mit anderen Karpfen einen Arbeitskreis bilden? 

Karpfen und andere Fische sind doof. Wenn es in die Futterluke passt, dann wird auch gefressen, Basta. Anders würde ja unser ganzer Aufwand, sie zu fangen, hinten und vorne nie funktionieren!


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ein offensichtlich unsterblicher Angel-Mythos und genau so alt, wie er nicht stimmt!
> 
> Jeder Karpfen trifft irgendwann auf seinen ersten Boilie. Dann passiert immer folgendes. Er nimmt ihn ins Maul, um ihn zu testen. Hängt kein Vorfach dran, wird er ihn fressen, weil er ja alle Anforderungen an Nahrung erfüllt. Hängt ein Vorfach dran und ist es ordentlich gebunden, dann wird womöglich eben dieser erste Boilie auch sein letzter gewesen sein, oder er hat das Massel an einen Zurücksetzer geraten zu sein.
> 
> ...




Ich glaub die karpfen dort kennen boilies schon ich bin ja nicht der einzige der dort fischt und dort wird seit vielen jahren geangelt

Außerdem Mach ich meine Kugeln selbst und achte auch auf einen guten Nährgehalt

Grieß / Fischmehl / Sojamehl / tigernussmehl  sind meine hauptbestandteile und an jeden anderen gewässer bin ich auch extrem erfolgreich mit diesen ^^


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Esukho schrieb:


> ...wärend der hitzeperiode dort relaxt haben hat wohl mit dem schlechten sauerstoff gehalt bei großer hitze zu tun..



Ich denke das ist dein Hauptproblem. Du schreibst ja das deine Ansätze alle innerhalb von wenigen Wochen stattfanden und das in einer Hitzeperiode. Karpfen vertragen zwar mehr Hitze und weniger Sauerstoff als manch anderer Fisch aber alle Fische haben es gemein dass sie ab einer bestimmten Temperatur-Sauerstoffgrenze ihren Stoffwechsel herunterfahren und somit auch wenig bis garnichts fressen. 
Wenn du genau so eine Phase erwischst ist es klar dass du wenig erfolg haben wirst.

Das passt übrigends auch ins Bild damit dass andere Anler allenfalls spät nachts fangen. Das liegt aber nicht am Lärm sondern wohl eher daran dass dies die "kühlste" Phase des ganzen Tages ist.
Warte mal bis sich jetzt durch Wind und Regen das Gewässer abkühlt und Sauerstoff rein kommt. DANN gilt es schnell zu fangen bevor die Temperatur ZU weit runter geht. Ich denke aber es wird einen Fressturm geben...


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist dein Hauptproblem. Du schreibst ja das deine Ansätze alle innerhalb von wenigen Wochen stattfanden und das in einer Hitzeperiode. Karpfen vertragen zwar mehr Hitze und weniger Sauerstoff als manch anderer Fisch aber alle Fische haben es gemein dass sie ab einer bestimmten Temperatur-Sauerstoffgrenze ihren Stoffwechsel herunterfahren und somit auch wenig bis garnichts fressen.
> Wenn du genau so eine Phase erwischst ist es klar dass du wenig erfolg haben wirst.
> 
> Das passt übrigends auch ins Bild damit dass andere Anler allenfalls spät nachts fangen. Das liegt aber nicht am Lärm sondern wohl eher daran dass dies die "kühlste" Phase des ganzen Tages ist.
> Warte mal bis sich jetzt durch Wind und Regen das Gewässer abkühlt und Sauerstoff rein kommt. DANN gilt es schnell zu fangen bevor die Temperatur ZU weit runter geht. Ich denke aber es wird einen Fressturm geben...



Ich hab ja nicht während dieser Hitzeperiode geangelt sondern Danach jetzt ist das wasser wieder abgekühlt und es tut sich trozdem nichts

Naja ich hab jetzt 4 tage angefüttert immer mit Hartmais, Tigernüssen , Semmelmehl , Fischmehl und ein parr boilies und morgen werde ich es an der stelle  versuchen vieleicht hab ich ja glück hab an der stelle immerhin schon ein parr gewaltige sprünge an der stelle gesehen. Werde 2 ruten auf grundmontage an die stelle werfen eine mit Hartmais und eine auf meine Fischigen boilies. Heute und morgen vor dem angeln werde ich nur noch wenig anfüttern damit sie auch hunger haben. Falls da dennoch nichts passiert werde ich es mal wie schon gesagt wurde mit tauwurm und Pose probieren


----------



## Andal (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Ich sehe da deinerseits auch keinen wirklichen Fehler. Die Luder wollen halt einfach nicht und erzwingen kannst du es auch nicht. Also den Starrsinn auspacken und so lange weiterfischen, bis der Knoten aufgeht.


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich sehe da deinerseits auch keinen wirklichen Fehler. Die Luder wollen halt einfach nicht und erzwingen kannst du es auch nicht. Also den Starrsinn auspacken und so lange weiterfischen, bis der Knoten aufgeht.




Ich hoffe einfach mal das mein anfüttern Erfolg zeigt und wenn es so ist dann stell ich auf jeden fall die fänge hier rein.


----------



## oberfranke (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ein offensichtlich unsterblicher Angel-Mythos und genau so alt, wie er nicht stimmt!
> 
> Jeder Karpfen trifft irgendwann auf seinen ersten Boilie. Dann passiert immer folgendes. Er nimmt ihn ins Maul, um ihn zu testen.
> Karpfen und andere Fische sind doof. Wenn es in die Futterluke passt, dann wird auch gefressen, Basta. Anders würde ja unser ganzer Aufwand, sie zu fangen, hinten und vorne nie funktionieren!


Stimmt so nicht. 
Karpfen fressen das was sie als Nahrung erkennen hauptsächlich mal über den Geschmack/Geruch den die Nahrung hat. 
Ist es ein bekannter Geschmack wird es einfach mal gefuttert. Ebenso wenn der Geschmack neugierig macht. 
Alles andere wird halt mal probiert wenn gerade nichts anderes da ist.  Vorausgesetzt es schmeckt/riecht irgendwie fressbar. 
Wird alles ohne wenn und aber  einfach gefressen bräuchte man auch keine verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen bei den Boilies. In einem  unbekannten Gewässern ist die Geschmackswahl nicht so einfach. Da braucht man schon gewisse Erfahrungswerte neben den bekannten Grundregeln wie im Winter mehr Proteine und fleischige bzw fischige Sorten, im Sommer mehr fruchtiges Aroma   und weniger Proteine usw. usw. 

Natürköder kennen die Fische und fressen sie auch - große Auswahl oder Unbekanntes gibt es da nicht.
Müssen wir aber auch nicht weiter vertiefen. Da hat jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen und Regeln auf die er baut. 
Angeln und durchhalten ist der Weg zum Erfolg.


----------



## jkc (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> ...bräuchte man auch keine verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen bei den Boilies.
> 
> Ja, genau brauche ich auch nicht.:vik:
> 
> Natürköder kennen die Fische und fressen sie auch - große Auswahl oder Unbekanntes gibt es da nicht.



Joar, Bienenmaden, Maden, Mehlwürmer, Mistwürmer, Maisfelder, Hanf, Weizen etc. kommen fast überall natürlicher Weise vor?
;+

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Was passiert denn, wenn so ein völlig unbedarfter Fisch plötzlich auf seinen ersten Boilie trifft?

Er wird ihn erst mal anstupsen, um zu erfahren, ob von der Kugel eine direkte Gefahr ausgeht. Tut es aber nicht. Also testet er weiter, er nimmt den Boilie mit dem Maul auf. Das tut er nun vielleicht einige Male, bis er sich entscheidet, ihn zu fressen, denn die von ihm ausgegehenden Aromen versprechen keine nachteiligen Wirkungen, regen an ihn zu vertilgen. Dabei spielt es nicht die geringste Rolle, um welche Aromen es sich handelt, so lange sie nicht abschreckend wirken. Mit seinen Schlundzähnen wird er der Kugel leicht Herr und es ist immer noch nichts schlimmes passiert. Er beginnt richtig zu fressen, wohl gemerkt beim ersten Mal, denn wenn er es nicht tut, dann tun es seine Artgenossen und er verliert womöglich wertvolle Nahrung. Und da es ihn nicht umgebracht hat, tut er das auch in Folge. Für weitreichendere Überlegungen ist sein Hirn gar nicht gemacht!

Ist dieser erste Boilie aber sauber montiert, so wird er ihm beim ersten Ausblasen schon zum Verhängnis. Er hängt, der Boilie wirkte sofort und instant, nur durch die reine Neugier, die allen Cypriniden eigen ist. Manchen mehr, manchen weniger.

Das auch solche wirklich negativen Erfahrungen keinen Niederschlag im Gedächtnis eines Fisches zeigen, belegen zahllose wiederholte Fänge.

Gerade diese ziemlich direkte und vor allem nachhaltige Wirken auf die Karpfen ist es, was diese Köder und diese Art der Fischerei in der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart so erfolgreich gemacht hat. Boilie = Futter = gut = wird immer wieder genommen. Zu mehr ist die Geistesleistung eines Karpfens gar nicht in der Lage. Hier irgendwelche fischlichen Überlegungen hineinzuinterpretieren ist schlichter Unfug.

Wer es noch instanter in der Wirkung haben möchte, der greife gleich zu Pellets. So gut wie alle Karpfen unserer Gewässer wurden einmal besetzt. Echte Wildfische sind die extreme Ausnahme. Sie sind auf dieses Aroma von "Kindesbeinen" an konditioniert. Die entsprechenden Fangergebnisse sprechen hier für sich selbst. #h

Zu den ganzen Sprüchen über ganz neue, ganz wundersam fängig Aromen und dem "Hier geht nur das...!" sei gesagt, dass sich halt alle aus unserer Zunft gerne gut darstellen. Boilieroller, Verkäufer und natürlich wir Angler! 

Alles was am Karpfenfischen vielleicht etwas kitzelig ist, ist herauszubekommen, wann sie wo fressen. Der Rest ist alles, aber nicht das gerne beschriebene und erzählte Hexenwerk vom durchtriebenen und vor allem dem "schlauen" Karpfen.


----------



## stefansdl (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie deine Festbleimontage im Detail aussieht...Bleigewicht,Hakengröße, Vorfachlänge usw. 
 ein Foto wäre auch hilfreich.
 Grundsätzlich würde ich an solchen Weihern immer sehr ufernah fischen, wenig Futter, punktgenau füttern, PVA Sack reicht oftmals völlig aus. 
 Schau dir genau das Ufer an, oft sieht man dort schon Frassstellen im Wasser die klare Hinweise auf Karpfenaktivität geben. Umgestürzte Bäume sind immer Hotspots.


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

War eben das letzte mal anfüttern für morgen und da traff ich wieder einen sehr gesprächigen angler der meinte das die karpfen Ganz dicht am gegenüberliegenden ufer vorbei ziehen er meinte sogar er versichert mir wenn ich meine montage Direkt 2 meter vom gegenüberliegenden ufer entfernt ableg ich zu 100% einen biss bekommen würde. Er sagte ich sollte direkt Unter die blätter der darüber hängenden bäume werfen und das er selber absolut keinen plan hat wieso die karpfen in diesem gewässer blos 1-2 meter vom gegenüberliegenden ufer beissen und nicht auch mal etwas weiter in die mitte kommen. 

Das gegenüberliegende ufer sollte klar sein weil man von der einen seite nicht fischen darf wegen naturschutz man darf ja nur von einer seite angeln was aber kein problem darstellt weil maximal 50 meter breit


----------



## stefansdl (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Esukho schrieb:


> der meinte das die karpfen Ganz dicht am gegenüberliegenden ufer vorbei ziehen er meinte sogar er versichert mir wenn ich meine montage Direkt 2 meter vom gegenüberliegenden ufer entfernt ableg ich zu 100% einen biss bekommen würde.



Ganz typisch für solche Gewässer...oft kommen dort die Bisse in der Nacht und ganz frühen Morgenstunden...daher wenig und konzentriertes Futter. Dann klappt es auch mit dem Karpfen


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie deine Festbleimontage im Detail aussieht...Bleigewicht,Hakengröße, Vorfachlänge usw.
> ein Foto wäre auch hilfreich.
> Grundsätzlich würde ich an solchen Weihern immer sehr ufernah fischen, wenig Futter, punktgenau füttern, PVA Sack reicht oftmals völlig aus.
> Schau dir genau das Ufer an, oft sieht man dort schon Frassstellen im Wasser die klare Hinweise auf Karpfenaktivität geben. Umgestürzte Bäume sind immer Hotspots.


 

Bezüglich der montage hab ich mal ein bild von der einfachsten gemacht dich ich ab und zu benutz die mir aber auch schon gute dienste geleistet hat ^^ Ich benutz aber auch kompliziertere wenn du mir eine empfehlung immer her damit !

Mir ist bewusst das diese extrem simpel ist und manche ziemlich schockiert aber manchmal spar ich mir ein wenig arbeit und gefangen hab ich damit schon genug.

Bei dieser nehm ich auch extra nen etwas stabileren wirbel

Die andere montage die ich noch nutze ist die wo das blei auf einem anti tangle boom auf der hauptschnur eingeklinkt wird


----------



## Andal (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

An dieser Montage ist nur ein Fehler. 

Das Vorfach geht nach hinten, statt nach vorne aus dem Hakenöhr heraus. Das mindert den Selbsthakeffekt, der Haken dreht sich, wenn überhaupt, in die verkehrte Richtung.


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Andal schrieb:


> An dieser Montage ist nur ein Fehler.
> 
> Das Vorfach geht nach hinten, statt nach vorne aus dem Hakenöhr heraus. Das mindert den Selbsthakeffekt, der Haken dreht sich, wenn überhaupt, in die verkehrte Richtung.



Okay Das hätte ich jetzt z.b nicht gewust hab halt damals ne fertige Schachtel vorfächer mit allen drum und dran gekauft und das war da so schon drin. 

Mittlerweile bind ich die auch schon selber aber die stammen halt noch von dem zeitpunkt wo ich mir diese fertig gekauft habe.
Aber gewusst hab ich es dennoch nicht gut zu wissen 

Noch ein nachtrag von vorhin ich nutze oft auch ein durchlaufblei auf der hauptschnur wenn keins meiner ersten beiden genannten nutze aber nur bei sehr vorsichtigen karpfen


----------



## Andal (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle trotzdem ein paar Lead Core Leaders, Safety Clips und die passenden Wirbel besorgen. Das alles zusammen gibt dann mit einem richtig gebundenen Vorfach eine Runde Sache, ist praktisch in der Handhabung und wirft sich mit deutlich weniger Verwicklungen, als es deine doch sehr einfache Montage tut.

Das Lead Core ist zwar nicht unbedingt nötig, du kannst auch mühsam die Hauptschnur durch einen Schlauch fummeln, aber es ist einfach und sehr praktisch anzuwenden.


----------



## Revilo62 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Ich find es schade, dass es heute einfach nicht mehr zum guten Ton gehört, zuzugeben, dass man für einen Bereich des Angelns Anfänger ist und wenig Erfahrung hat. Macht die Sache wesentlich hilfreicher und erspart viel Diskussionen. 
Bei der Vielzahl der bereits verwendeten und *fängigen* Köder 
kam es mir schon spanisch vor, das partout nix gehen soll, aber sei mir nicht böse, Du hast keinen Plan !
Die von Dir gezeigte Montage ist der blosse Versuch und dabei bleibt es aber auch.
Wenn Du mit dieser Montage im Geäst oder an Hindernissen fischst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass Dir die Montage an der Hauptschnur bricht und der Fisch ggf. gepierct mit Blei im Schlepp verangelt ist, bei einem größeren Fisch ist der Einhänger ne glatte Katastrophe und wie willst Du beim Werfen ausschließen, dass die Montagen verheddern
anbei hast Du mal einen Tipp 
http://www.tipp-karpfenangeln.de/karpfenmontagen/

Jetzt musst Du nur noch für Dich klären, wie Du bei ca. 50 m auf der anderen Uferseite, wohlgemerkt bewachsen und mit Astüberhang, die Montage ordentlich plazieren willst.

Es gibt soviel Literatur zu genau diesem Thema, fast keine Angelzeitung hat nicht in jeder Ausgabe dazu was zu schreiben.
Karpfenangeln kann so einfach sein, ob mit der Pose oder im englischen Stil, ich muss mich halt damit nur beschäftigen.

Jetzt wird es sicher Kollegen geben, die über mich herfallen und wie kannst Du nur, warum denn so hart und Du hast doch auch mal angefangen, ja aber ich war ehrlich und habe gefragt bevor ich was gemacht habe, habs mir zeigen lassen der einzigste Unterschied den ich hatte oder auch nicht war das Internet, das hieß in diesem Fall Opa, Onkel, Angelkumpels

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich find es schade, dass es heute einfach nicht mehr zum guten Ton gehört, zuzugeben, dass man für einen Bereich des Angelns Anfänger ist und wenig Erfahrung hat. Macht die Sache wesentlich hilfreicher und erspart viel Diskussionen.
> Bei der Vielzahl der bereits verwendeten und *fängigen* Köder
> kam es mir schon spanisch vor, das partout nix gehen soll, aber sei mir nicht böse, Du hast keinen Plan !
> Die von Dir gezeigte Montage ist der blosse Versuch und dabei bleibt es aber auch.
> ...



Die montage war ein simples beispiel ich hab auch dazu geschrieben wie meine anderen aussehen. Und ja ich nutze diese montage häufig wenns mal schnell gehen soll und hab auch damit schon einiges gefangen. Und ich hab auch nie gesagt das ich ein profi bin... ein totaler anfänger bin ich aber dennoch nicht. Ich kann morgen mal bilder anderer montagen von mir machen ich habe blos grad lediglich diese hier zur hand gehabt da meine ganze ausrüstung im auto ist.

Außerdem bin ich willig etwas dazu zu lernen und nehme ratschläge immer an ich weiß das ich vieles besser machen kann.


----------



## Revilo62 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht blöd klingt, beziehe es nicht unbedingt auf Dich , ist wahrscheinlich das Problem Deiner Generation. 
Stimmt Du hast nix von Profi geschrieben, aber bei der Vielzahl der Köder, die auch alle fängig sind und der Vielzahl Deiner Versuche konnte man annehmen, dass da mehr hintersteckt, vielleicht interpretiere ich das auch nur so. Und Du brauchst Dich auch nicht zu entschuldigen oder rechtfertigen.
Für mich ist nur die Verwendung einer solchen Montage mit einem stark untergewichtigen Birnenblei ( 50 gr?), sofern ich mich mit der Materie beschäftigt habe, nicht nachvollziehbar und kann auch in der Mehrzahl nicht funktionieren, hat ja Andal schon geschrieben. Deshalb habe ich Dir ja auch einen Link rangeheftet, damit Du Dich damit auseinandersetzen kannst.
Und vielleicht noch eins: Bei allen Überlegungen zur Art und Weise des Angelns steht für mich der Fisch im Mittelpunkt, im Falle eines Abrisses muss der Fisch dennoch saved sein, das heißt für mich waidgerechter Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch, daß heißt nicht, dass ich jeden Abknüppele aber auch nicht, dass wenn etwas unvorhersehbares passiert, der Fisch sich mit der Montage und Blei durchs Gewässer quälen muss und ggf. sich im Wurzelwerk festläuft und nicht mehr wegkommt.
Dies gilt im Übrigen nicht nur für Karpfen sondern für alle Fische

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



> Für mich ist nur die Verwendung einer solchen Montage mit einem stark untergewichtigen Birnenblei ( 50 gr?), sofern ich mich mit der Materie beschäftigt habe, nicht nachvollziehbar und kann auch in der Mehrzahl nicht funktionieren, hat ja Andal schon geschrieben.



Mein Einwand bezog sich auf den grundsätzlichen Aufbau der Montage.

Aber auch auf den ersten Blick untergewichtige Bleigewichte haben durchaus und hier im besonderen, ihre Berechtigung. Bei sehr weichen, "saugfähigen" Gründen sinken sie nicht so tief in dem Schmodder ein und bieten aber dennoch genügend Widerstand, da sie ja zusätzlich von Schlamm gehalten werden. Hier wären die üblichen schweren Brocken kontraproduktiv, oder würden deutlich längere Vorfächer, b.z.w. speziellere Montagen erfordern.

Aber auch bei festem Grund sind so leichte Blei durchaus ausreichend, wenn sie denn zu Haken- und Ködergröße passen. Methodfeeder beim Weißfischfang sind ja teilweise bloß 25 gr. schwer und da funktioniert es auch mit Haarmontagen, nur eben angepasst an die Köder.


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht blöd klingt, beziehe es nicht unbedingt auf Dich , ist wahrscheinlich das Problem Deiner Generation.
> Stimmt Du hast nix von Profi geschrieben, aber bei der Vielzahl der Köder, die auch alle fängig sind und der Vielzahl Deiner Versuche konnte man annehmen, dass da mehr hintersteckt, vielleicht interpretiere ich das auch nur so. Und Du brauchst Dich auch nicht zu entschuldigen oder rechtfertigen.
> Für mich ist nur die Verwendung einer solchen Montage mit einem stark untergewichtigen Birnenblei ( 50 gr?), sofern ich mich mit der Materie beschäftigt habe, nicht nachvollziehbar und kann auch in der Mehrzahl nicht funktionieren, hat ja Andal schon geschrieben. Deshalb habe ich Dir ja auch einen Link rangeheftet, damit Du Dich damit auseinandersetzen kannst.
> Und vielleicht noch eins: Bei allen Überlegungen zur Art und Weise des Angelns steht für mich der Fisch im Mittelpunkt, im Falle eines Abrisses muss der Fisch dennoch saved sein, das heißt für mich waidgerechter Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch, daß heißt nicht, dass ich jeden Abknüppele aber auch nicht, dass wenn etwas unvorhersehbares passiert, der Fisch sich mit der Montage und Blei durchs Gewässer quälen muss und ggf. sich im Wurzelwerk festläuft und nicht mehr wegkommt.
> ...



Ja das ist mir bewusst das man den normalerweiße net am wirbel festmacht damit der fisch net das blei mitschleppt fals ein bruch entsteht. Zum blei es sind 60g und da es ziemlich schlammig ist und das blei noch einsinkt habe ich das verwendet da es noch mal ein wenig festere Selbsthark wirkung hat. Normalerweiße nutze ich keins unter 80 g


----------



## stefansdl (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Nicht umsonst hab ich nach der Montage und FOto gefragt....da haben wir schon den nächsten Ansatz wo man dran arbeiten muß...wie Andal schon geschrieben ist das Vorfach falsch gebunden...da kann kein Karpfen vernünftig gehakt werden...dazu kommt das viel zu kleine Birnenblei...die gesamte Montage solltest du komplett überarbeiten...dieses Montage wird sich vermutlich auch schwer zielgenau auf 50m ohne vertüddeln verwerfen lassen...

also entweder nochmal im Netz nachlesen wie man ein richtiges Rig bindet oder gleich in den laden gehen und Vorfächer, ein inlineblei oder leadclip und gegebenfalls mit Leadcore dazu kaufen...dann sollte es auch mit den Karpfen klappen


----------



## stefansdl (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

sollte es wirklich ufernah so schlammig sein(was ich nicht glaube) dann einfahc das Vorfach verlängern und mit Popup, Fakemais(auftreibend) oder schwerelosen Hakenködern arbeiten...ganz interessant wäre für diesen Fall vielleicht auch das Helikopterrig....aber versuche dir erstmal die Grundlagen des Karpfenangelns anzueignen...


----------



## Esukho (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Ich werde dort sicherlich nicht mit dieser montage angeln ich setzt meistens ein anti tangle ein woran ich direkt einen clip befestige zum Blei einklemmen. Zum vorfach bin ich froh das mir jemand gesagt hat das das falsch ist ich habe das mal so fertig gekauft und werde da jetzt auch drauf achten das ich das anders binde.

Wieder etwas dazu gelernt find ich gut

Vielen dank für die tipps


----------



## stefansdl (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Esukho schrieb:


> Ich werde dort sicherlich nicht mit dieser montage angeln ich setzt meistens ein anti tangle ein woran ich direkt einen clip befestige zum Blei einklemmen. Zum



Safty Clip Montage wäre bei Hindernissen immer sinnvoll...von anti tangle tube würde ich abraten, es hat durch die eingeschlossenen Luftblasen den Hang dazu aufzutreiben...dann entweder Tungsten Tube, Leadcore oder ordentliche sinkende Schlagschnur.


----------



## jkc (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Hi Leute,

ich denke alles auf die Montage zu schieben ist zu einfach. Klaro ist die vielleicht nicht optimal, aber selbst die schlechteste Montage würde Fehlbisse und Aussteiger generieren, wenn sich die Karpfen am Köder vergreifen...
Und ab 60g kann man durchaus als Selbshakmontage mit "normalen" Köder und Hakengröße fischen, auch auf festem Boden.

Grüße JK


----------



## stefansdl (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich denke alles auf die Montage zu schieben ist zu einfach. Klaro ist die vielleicht nicht optimal, aber selbst die schlechteste Montage würde Fehlbisse und Aussteiger generieren, wenn sich die Karpfen am Köder vergreifen...
> Und ab 60g kann man durchaus als Selbshakmontage mit "normalen" Köder und Hakengröße fischen, auch auf festem Boden.
> ...



Moin moin, 

dann nenne doch bitte weitere Gründe...hier wurde ja nicht nur die völlig falsche Montage ins Spiel gebracht, sondern auch andere Faktoren..die zusammen letztendlich die Blanks ausmachen. 
In meinen Augen ist es aber ganz klar die Montage,die Platzwahl und wohl auch die Unerfahrenheit des Anglers(was völlig normal ist,schließlich fängt jeder mal an), Wetter und Köderwahl würde ich da außen vorlassen. 
Der TS sagte ja auch das er mit Festblei, sowie Laufbleimontage gefischt hat, im zweiten Fall wäre es noch unwahrscheinlicher das ein Fisch sich bei dieser Montage selbst hakt.


----------



## hecht99 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Ich hatte bis dieses Jahr ein ähnliches Problem: Schlamm, Anfüttern mit Boilies und Pellets verboten! Der Durchbruch war eigentlich recht simpel: Getreideschrot weitflächig anfüttern und ein Chod-Rig darüber anbieten (gelber Pop-up)!!! Der Schrot sinkt nicht in den Schlamm ein und die Fische sind relativ lang am suchen und mit gelben Fluos hab ich eigentlich in jedem Gewässer schon gefangen! Meine anfängliche Skepsis über das Chod-Rig hab ich nach den ersten beiden mal Angeln sofort verloren, brachte von Anfang an Fisch


----------



## Esukho (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> dann nenne doch bitte weitere Gründe...hier wurde ja nicht nur die völlig falsche Montage ins Spiel gebracht, sondern auch andere Faktoren..die zusammen letztendlich die Blanks ausmachen.
> In meinen Augen ist es aber ganz klar die Montage,die Platzwahl und wohl auch die Unerfahrenheit des Anglers(was völlig normal ist,schließlich fängt jeder mal an), Wetter und Köderwahl würde ich da außen vorlassen.
> Der TS sagte ja auch das er mit Festblei, sowie Laufbleimontage gefischt hat, im zweiten Fall wäre es noch unwahrscheinlicher das ein Fisch sich bei dieser Montage selbst hakt.




ja der sin der laufbleimontage ist ja auch nicht das der fisch sich selber hakt sondern das ich bzw der angler den anschlag setzt.

Also ganz dumm bin ich auch nicht das verbitte ich mir ich freu mich über die tipps aber man kann es auch überteiben.


----------



## stefansdl (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Esukho schrieb:


> ja der sin der laufbleimontage ist ja auch nicht das der fisch sich selber hakt sondern das ich bzw der angler den anschlag setzt.
> 
> Also ganz dumm bin ich auch nicht das verbitte ich mir ich freu mich über die tipps aber man kann es auch überteiben.




ich weiß nicht an welcher stelle ich dich als dumm hingestellt haben soll|kopfkrat...im Gegenteil...hab nur versucht zu helfen und mögliche Ursachen darzustellen...aber das mit dem Helfen hat sich jetzt für mich erledigt...viel Erfolg weiterhin

PS: bei einer Haarmontage ein Laufbleisystem zu verwenden macht die Sache noch schwieriger, da der Karpfen noch mehr Zeit hat den Köder wieder auszuspucken. (das war nun mein letzter Kommentar)


----------



## Thomas83 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Hi,

mal zu dem Rig:
Teste mal bitte beim gezeigten Rig:
-montiere einen Boilie wie immer
- hebe den Boilie an und schreibe mal wohin die Hakenspitze  
  dreht

Ich behaupte jetzt mal einfach, dass auch hier die Hakenspitze nach unten fällt und das Ganze sogar in einem aggressiveren Winkel, als wenn das Haar vermeindlich richtig (nach unten) aus dem Hakenöhr geführt wird.

Ich habe vor kurzem erst einen Artikel gelesen in dem der NoKnot nämlich auf genau diese Art gebunden wurde wie vom TE gezeigt -> mit sehr gutem Erfolg!
Ich habe früher nur Owner Flyliner SSW gefischt und hier das Haar auch gerade durch das Öhr geführt... einziger Unterschied:
Das Öhr war nicht gerade sindern nach aussen gebogen.
Bei einem geradem Öhr sollte das jedoch auch so funktionieren!

Zu dem Blei...:
Ich frage mich wie meine 61g Bleie die Fische an meinen 2.25lbs Ruten haken;+.
Weiterhin frage ich mich, wie meine Beutelmontage sauber mit 78g hakt.
Sind die Haken scharf und stimmt der Rest des Rigs braucht es keine 100g um sauber zu haken!

Zum Rest wurde ja schon genug geschrieben... ich habe auch an vielen Seen festgestellt:
Wo gute Uferplätze sind müssen die Spots sehr nahe angeworfen werden und vor allem sehr zentral am Haken angeffüütert werden! Habe auch so ein Beispiel wo man fast/ am Besten unter dem überhängendem Baum fischten sollte... zumindest steigert sich dann die Bissausbeute sehr stark.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jkc (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> dann nenne doch bitte weitere Gründe...hier wurde ja nicht nur die völlig falsche Montage ins Spiel gebracht, sondern auch andere Faktoren..die zusammen letztendlich die Blanks ausmachen.




Hi, es fällt mir schwer hier andere fundierte Tipps zu geben, schon allein deswegen weil ich keine Erfahrungen an so kleinen Gewässern habe.
Für mich wären die "paar Stunden":q die der TE bisher am Wasser, dazu teilweise sogar noch außerhalb der mutmaßlich bekannten Beißzeiten, verbracht hat, noch überhaupt kein Grund zur Sorge - vermutlich, da ich einfach ganz andere Gewässer gewöhnt bin.
 Grundsätzlich halte ich es für am wichtigsten den richtigen Ort zur richtigen Zeit zu befischen und das mit einem Futter/Köder der ne minimale Qualitätsanforderung erfüllen sollte, was ich beim TE jetzt aber auch nicht als Problem sehe. Mais ist da schon mit ganz weit vorne z.B..
Der Tipp des ortsansässigen Anglers (sofern vertrauenerweckend) wäre für mich nen starker Anhaltspunkt und ich würde beim nächsten Ansitz zumindest mit einer Rute die Blätter am Gegenüberliegenden Ufer zum rieseln bringen.
Montage sehe ich wie gesagt weiter hinten, denn wenn die Karpfen den Köder fressen würden, hieße der Threadtitel m.M. nach eher "nur Fehlbisse und Aussteiger".
Und ganz wichtig: Konsequent dran bleiben. Mehr kann ich dazu schon gar nicht sagen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Noch was:



> da ich nach 10 ansitzen je über 5 stunden und mehr keinen einzigen erfolg zu verzeichnen habe.



Das wären also zusammengefasst eine Session über ein ganzes Wochenende. Da haben ganz andere schon viel längere Blanks erlebt.


----------



## Revilo62 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Dann beschäftige Dich mal mit der Mechanik des Rigs und Du wirst feststellen, es kann in der übergroßen Mehrzahl der Versuche nicht funktionieren, denn die Hakendrehung ist das eine, die Penetration das andere. 
Beim Druck auf das Vorfach wird die Hakenspitze wieder ausgehebelt und das wars. Da während der Köderaufnahme i.d.R. das Vorfach gestreckt wird, ist es nahezu unmöglich,den erforderlichen Druck auf die Spitze zu bringen, beachte bitte den kontraproduktiven Hebel durch die falsch montierte Austrittstselle des Vorfachs aus dem Öhr, das Haar hat damit nix zu tun. 
Noch extremer wird der Fehler bei Verwendung von FC oder Hardmono-Vorfächern.
Und der vom TE erwähnte Schnurschwimmer wird wahrscheinlich genau so ein Fehlbiß gewesen sein.
Eine weitere Erklärung für das Ausbleiben könnte der Schlamm sein, vielleicht sollte er mal ne Nase voll nehmen oder den Köder nach erfolgloser Session beschnuppern, vielleicht ist es ja Faulschlamm.
Wenn zwei das Gleiche tun ist es noch nicht das selbe.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## jkc (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Edit: Beziehe mich auf Andal, Posting von Revilo62 war gerade noch nicht da...
Ja, darauf wollte ich in etwa hinaus, wobei er ja schreibt "und mehr" und an anderer Stelle, dass er auch ganze Nächte gefischt hat. Jetzt weiß der TE aber am besten, wann er wie lange am Wasser war und wieviel seiner Angelzeit vermutlich gar nicht zählbar ist, weil außerhalb möglicher Fressphasen.
Ich kann ja sogar den Antrieb/ Ärger verstehen, wenn ich 50 Fische in nem 2ha Tümpel ausgemacht hätte und keine Bisse bekäme, würde ich vermutlich richtig "am Rad drehen".

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas83 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Moin,

@Revilo
Na dann mach ich ja seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt alles falsch#6.
Meiner Meinung ist der Austritt des Haars am Hakenschenkel der wichtigste Punkt was das Drehen und somit das Greifen des Hakens betrifft.
Der Austritt des Vorfaches am Öhr hingegen bestimmt "nur" den Winkel in dem der Haken zum Fischmaul steht.
Bei der gezeigten Montage jedenfalls behaupte ich immernoch:
wenn der Fisch den Köder einsaugt kippt die Spitze nach unten und der Haken steht in einem sehr aggresiven Winkel zum Fischmaul.
Wenn Zug am Vorfach nötig ist um den Haken eindrehen zu lassen stimmt meiner Meinung nach schon was nicht!
Denn der Fisch schafft es wohl nicht, das Vorfach beim einsaugen komplett zu straffen und dann auch noch Zug auszuüben.
Er saugt den Köder ein und hebt den Haken mit an, welcher dann mit der Spitze, auch ohne Zug am Vorfach, von selbst nach unten kippen sollte. Alles andere ist am Thema vorbei!

Somit ist meiner Meinung nach am Aussagekräftigsten:
Wenn man wie der Fisch den Köder anhebt, welcher nunmal am Haar hängt, muss die Hakenspitze nach unten fallen auch wenn kein Zug auf dem Vorfach ist!
Die Meethode "mit über den Handrücken ziehen bis der Haken dreht" finde ich persönlich nicht praxistauglich, wenn es auch viele so machen... denn der Fisch zieht ja auch nicht von hinten am Vorfach sonder packt das Ganze von vorne am Köder an. 

Vllt äussert sich der TE ja nochmal wie die Hakenspitze sich verhält wenn er den Köder am Haar anpackt#h. Wobei ich nicht sagen will, dass der Austritt des Vorfaches nach untem aus dem Öhr grundlegend falsch ist... meine nur bei einem geraden Öhr wird diese Version des Vorfaches auch funktionieren. 
Weiterhin haben wir hier aber nicht über Hartmono als Material geredet sondern der TE benutzt Geflecht. Ich rede halt nur vom gezeigtem Vorfach!
Ansonsten muss ich jkc zustimmen alles kein Grund zu Panik vor allem wenn man die Tipps die gegeben wurden nochmal ausprobiert.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Revilo62 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

@jkc
ich habe an einem kleinen See ( <10ha) 2 Jahre erfolglos gesessen, Karpfen waren drin in der Mehrzahl Satzis aber eben auch einige Fische zwischen 12,5 und 20 kg. Dazu kamen noch genau 13 Grasfische zwischen 10 + 17 kg.
Zielfisch waren eben die genannten und es war wie verhext.
Auf Maiskette kamen nur die Zwerge, Floater wurden nicht angerührt und fruchtige Kohlenhydratboilies brachten Schleie und Brassen.
Nach endlos langen Beobachtungen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten , tagelanges Ausloten ( Boot und Echolot nicht gestattet) und durch einen Zufall habe ich dann den See knacken können.
Mehr als die Hälfte des Sees waren praktisch die Relaxszone der Großen, da haben die nix gefressen sondern nur gelangweilt sich die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen lassen.
In der anderen Hälfte des Sees waren sie dann am Fressen, insbesondere Schnecken und Unterwasserkäfer, Fisch- oder Froschlaich, je nachdem was der Tisch hergab, ebenso die Grasfische.
Letztendlich war hier dann Platz entscheidend und auch der Köder, ein Boilie mit einem Fischmehlanteil von über 60%.
Nach ca. 6 Monaten hatte ich dann auch alle Grasfische gefangen ( keine bange, die schwimmen alle noch) und auch Spiegler bis 19kg. Die Angelzeit beschränkte sich zum Schluß auf Kurzansitze von 2 - 3 Stunden mit jeweils 1-3 Fischen.
Karpfenangeln kann so einfach sein.
Für den TE heißt das, noch viel intensiver das Gewässer studieren, seine Technik zu überdenken und sich durchzubeissen.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## oberfranke (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Ich bleib dabei 
Nimm nen Wurm.


----------



## Hecht32 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Ich würde einen Platz suchen, an dem der Grund nicht so schlammig bzw. mit dem schwarzen Moder bedeckt ist. 
Ansonsten wurde alles gesagt. Mais, Wurm  mit Pose an einer Rute. Pellet an die andere. Boilis sind nicht alles und das Rig ist nicht unbedingt entscheidend. Es geht um normale Karpfen! 
Bei den momentanen Wetterverhältnissen, Sauerstoffzerung / - mangel ist eine Beisspause nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Revilo62 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Thomas83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Revilo
> Na dann mach ich ja seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt alles falsch#6.
> ...


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Esukho (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> @jkc
> ich habe an einem kleinen See ( <10ha) 2 Jahre erfolglos gesessen, Karpfen waren drin in der Mehrzahl Satzis aber eben auch einige Fische zwischen 12,5 und 20 kg. Dazu kamen noch genau 13 Grasfische zwischen 10 + 17 kg.
> Zielfisch waren eben die genannten und es war wie verhext.
> Auf Maiskette kamen nur die Zwerge, Floater wurden nicht angerührt und fruchtige Kohlenhydratboilies brachten Schleie und Brassen.
> ...



Laut Einem anderen angler soll es bei diesem gewässer ähnlich sein blos das dort die karpfen nur am gegenüberliegenden ufer von wo man nicht fischen darf bis 2-3 meter davon weg beissen und das Nur nachts. Das mit dem nachts glaub ich auf jeden fall weil ich andere angler dort erst bei dunkelheit antreffe



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Ich würde einen Platz suchen, an dem der Grund nicht so schlammig bzw. mit dem schwarzen Moder bedeckt ist.
> Ansonsten wurde alles gesagt. Mais, Wurm  mit Pose an einer Rute. Pellet an die andere. Boilis sind nicht alles und das Rig ist nicht unbedingt entscheidend. Es geht um normale Karpfen!
> Bei den momentanen Wetterverhältnissen, Sauerstoffzerung / - mangel ist eine Beisspause nichts ungewöhnliches.



Das ist leider nicht möglich da der weiher nur c.a 40-50 meter breit ist an den breitesten stellen und komplett zu 100% von bäumen umgeben ist.

Hier hat man überall diese verotteten schwarzen blätter.

@Thomas83 

Die hakenspitze hat sich nach unten geneigt wenn man den köder am haar angehoben hat



Und hier für alle nochmal eine andere montage mit der ich morgen angeln werde


----------



## Revilo62 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Das ist schon mal ne sichere Montage, sieht gut aus

Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## jkc (15. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ...sieht gut aus



Ja, sehe ich auch so.

Grüße JK


----------



## Esukho (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Hey leute ich bin auf nen artikel gestoßen und wollte wissen was ihr davon haltet ^^

http://www.karpfenangeln-tricks.de/karpfen-anfuttern/futterplatz-fuer-karpfen-anlegen/

Bin am überlegen sowas in der art zu betreiben


----------



## Andal (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Wunderprächtig. Hast du denn auch den Platz dazu schon gefunden, wo auch wirklich Karpfen vorbeikommen und fressen? Das Zeug einfach irgendwohin pfeffern und zu glauben, dass die Karpfen dann von weither anreisen, ist ein voller Griff ins Klo!


----------



## Esukho (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Andal schrieb:


> Wunderprächtig. Hast du denn auch den Platz dazu schon gefunden, wo auch wirklich Karpfen vorbeikommen und fressen? Das Zeug einfach irgendwohin pfeffern und zu glauben, dass die Karpfen dann von weither anreisen, ist ein voller Griff ins Klo!



Ich glaub schon das ich einen guten platz dafür hätte. 
Hier liegen 2 Bäume im wasser und genau dazwischen sind c.a 25-30 meter platz und es ist auch direkt an dem ufer wo laut vielen aussagen die karpfen nachts vorbeiziehen um nach fressen zu suchen. Außerdem ist es hier von 80 cm bis 1,50 tief also gerade die kante an dem besagten ufer.


----------



## Andal (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Dann probiere es aus. Es gibt keinen anderen Weg zu einer eindeutigen Antwort!


----------



## Hecht32 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Versteh ich das richtig? Du willst an deinem kleinen schmalen See, an dem du noch nichts gefangen hast,  über mehrere Wochen verschiedene Partikel, Pellets, Boilis  anfüttern.
Probiers doch erst mal wie hier geraten.
Hast du die Tipps  schon ausprobiert? Das wolltest du doch heute machen!


----------



## Esukho (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Ja ist klar das ich das probieren werde davor.
Ich meinte das ja im ganz allgemeinen ob damit jemand erfahrung hat und was andere davon halten ^^


Ja ich wollte heute eigentlich aber vorhin als ich los wollte ist wahrlich eine sinnflut ausgebrochen deswegen hab ich das ganze auf morgen verschoben. Vorallem da an der stelle wo ich angeln wollte komplett das gesammte wasser durchströmt.

Ich war ja vorhin schon dort und hatte noch ein wenig hartmais angefüttert


----------



## Hecht32 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Na, vielleicht hilft ja der Regen! 
Anfüttern ist grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Ich denke aber, hier geht es hauptsächlich um das regelmäßige Fangen von Kapitalen Fischen. Ob so ein Aufwand in deinem Gewässer notwendig ist?


----------



## Revilo62 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

@ TE
das Gewässer ist 2 ha groß und anscheinend sehr übersichtlich, was denkst Du, wie lange Dein Füttern unbemerkt bleibt, nicht von den Fischen, sondern von den anderen Anglern.
Jetzt sinken auch noch jahreszeitenbedingt die Wassertemperaturen, die Fische ziehen irgendwann ins tiefere Wasser, bei Schlamm, wie von Dir beschrieben, wirds für Dich noch schwerer.
Was Du jetzt noch machen kannst, ist instant zu füttern, ein Mixed aus süssem Dosenmais, Pellets ( von mir aus Forelli), 
fürs Volumen gequollene Hanfsaat oder gequollener Weizen,
alles andere wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld und wenn die anderen Angler plötzlich ganz lieb mit Dir umgehen, dann weißt Du, sie haben Deine Futterplätze gefunden.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Relgna (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Kommen die anvisierten Fische nicht zu einer regelmässigen Futterstelle auch wenn sie am Anfang nicht auf ihrer Rute liegt, angezogen von Geruch und Schebeteilchen.


----------



## Revilo62 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Relgna schrieb:


> Kommen die anvisierten Fische nicht zu einer regelmässigen Futterstelle auch wenn sie am Anfang nicht auf ihrer Rute liegt, angezogen von Geruch und Schebeteilchen.



in den meisten Fällen nicht, es sei denn, dieser Platz wird durch Zufall entdeckt, bzw. Weißfische machen soviel Spektakel, dass die Karpfen, weil von natur aus sehr neugierig,angezogen werden. In einem 2 ha Tümpel könnte die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer sein, ich glaube sogar, dass die anderen Angler sie mindestens genauso schnell finden.
In großen Gewässern mußt Du nach entsprechenden Routen oder Plätzen suchen, ansonsten haben die Krebse Futter.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Esukho (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Relgna schrieb:


> Kommen die anvisierten Fische nicht zu einer regelmässigen Futterstelle auch wenn sie am Anfang nicht auf ihrer Rute liegt, angezogen von Geruch und Schebeteilchen.



Das ist mir ja auch in den sinn gekommen weil es dort maximal 50 meter breit ist "an meiner stelle 30 meter" sollten diese die stelle früher oder später bemerken vorallem wenn das futter direkt durch das gebiet geht an denen sie fressen suchen und quasi c.a 4-5 meter von dieser route ein futterplatz ist und durch das tägliche werfen des futters bildet sich ja ne straße zum großen futterplatz von den partikeln die vorher schon runter fallen.

Wie sollen sie das bitte nicht bemerken ist da meine frage
und bei dieser breite schreit es förmlich nach einer futterstelle die man dann regelmässig befischen kann. Vorallem da ich nur hier angle so lang ich noch hier bin.

Das andere angler die futterstelle finden ist eher unwahrscheinlich die gehen immer an ne stelle die max 200 m vom parkplatz entfernt ist weil ihnen das zu weit ist hinten zu angeln. Außerdem Füttere ich c.a von 17-19 uhr und das immer von der uferseite aus von der man nicht angeln darf.

Ich hab in 3 wochen nicht 1nen angler weiter als 200m vom parkplatz gesehen und ich laufe täglich 2-3 mal um den weiher da ich direkt daneben wohne und mit meinem hund da meine runden drehe ^^

Dazu will ich noch sagen das das erstmal nur theorie ist weil ich morgen erstmal dort angle wo ich jetzt 5 tage lang mit Hartmais,Tigernüsse und Fischmehl angefüttert habe.
Also ganz geschmeidig bleiben sind alles bis jetzt nur gedankengänge.
Und ich werde sehen was die nacht morgen bringt da ich ab c.a 18 uhr dort anfange


----------



## Revilo62 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Wieso geschmeidig bleiben ;+;+;+;+, lies mal genau was ich geschrieben habe, nichts gegenteiliges!!! 
In einem großen Gewässer funktioniert es nur nicht ganz so einfach.

Was ist denn außer dem Parkplatz der Grund, weshalb so wenige Angler an dem recht übersichtlichem Gewässer anzutreffen sind.
Karten zu teuer, zu wenig Fisch ??????
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Esukho (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wieso geschmeidig bleiben ;+;+;+;+, lies mal genau was ich geschrieben habe, nichts gegenteiliges!!!
> In einem großen Gewässer funktioniert es nur nicht ganz so einfach.
> 
> Was ist denn außer dem Parkplatz der Grund, weshalb so wenige Angler an dem recht übersichtlichem Gewässer anzutreffen sind.
> ...




Naja ich seh andere angler nur wenn ich nachtangeln bin weil die eben auch nur nachts dort angeln. Die kartenpreise sind schon ziemlich teuer ich zahle für 3 monate 135€. Fischbestand dürfte auf jedenfall in ordnung sein dort wird jährlich neu der fischbestand überprüft und besetzt. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das dort nicht so viele angler sind weil die stellen an den man angeln kann sehr wenig platzt bieten also Zelt aufstellen oder so ist da nicht und der weg  wo all die menschen den ganzen tag lang laufen nur 3-4 meter vom wasser entfernt ist. Es läuft halt aller parr minuten jemand hinter dir vorbei. Aber was den fischbestand angeht sollte gar kein problem vorhanden sein. Von A wie Aal bis Z wie Zander sind alle heimischen Fischarten vertreten auch forellen.

Letzten Dezember wurden erst 
Karpfen 275 kg
Rotaugen 122 kg
Hecht 109 kg

Schleien 100 kg

Gesetzt um den fischbestand wieder aufzufrischen


----------



## Revilo62 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

ü 500 Mäuse/Jahr für so eine Pfütze, alles klar !?!?!
Vereinsgewässer ? oder teure Gastkarte?
Der Fischbesatz ist aber sehr natürlich gehalten, sogar mit Forelle ( sarkasmus aus), egal Du wohnst direkt am Tümpel, nutze die Möglichkeiten, die Du hast 
Viel Erfolg und 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Hecht32 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Hört sich an wie Put and Take, vor allem für das Geld und der Besatz. 
Da müsst doch was beißen!? Wahrscheinlich doch das Wetter.


----------



## Esukho (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

neee je länger man hohlt also gastkarte destso mehr spart man

Tag 15 €
Woche 50€
Monat € 90
3 Monate 135€
jahr 180€

ist ein vereinsgewässer.

Deswegen bleib ich auch am ball weils ja schon ne menge geld ist 

Ich komm ja aus sachsen und bin zu besuch in Rheinland-Pfalz

in Sachsen ist das viel leichter gehandhabt.

Ja ist ziemlich viel fisch drin die machen sogar parr mal im jahr Wettbewerbe 
Und wie gesagt bei der Hitzeperiode trau ich meinen augen kaum ich lauf dort lang und sehe überall am schattigen Ufer Karpfen die relaxen so viele hab ich in meinem leben nicht gesehen. an jeden platzt um die 50 stk oder so ungelogen ^^

und dann nach 3 wochen keinen einzigen biss aber dennoch weiß man das da richtig viele drin sind ^^

Das einzige was ich wie gesagt gefangen habe sind 3-4 kleine barsche auf spinner und 4 untermassige hechte auf gummifisch und das ist schon ziemlich ernüchternt.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Esukho schrieb:


> neee je länger man hohlt also gastkarte destso mehr spart man
> 
> Tag 15 €
> Woche 50€
> ...



Hört ziemlich unglaubwürdig an, einerseits sollen viele Fische drinnen sein, aber trotzdem beißen sie nicht. Hätte mir vielleicht zum Anfang Tageskarten gekauft um zu gucken, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## Esukho (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Hört ziemlich unglaubwürdig an, einerseits sollen viele Fische drinnen sein, aber trotzdem beißen sie nicht. Hätte mir vielleicht zum Anfang Tageskarten gekauft um zu gucken, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt.




Ja dachte ich erst auch aber da ich angeln wollte das gewässer gleich neben dem haus ist wo ich wohn und das nächste extrem weit entfernt ist dacht ich mir was solls 

Naja ich bleib dran vieleicht wird ja was hab ja viele tipps bekommen mal schauen und morgen geh ich nachtangeln an die stelle wo ich jetzt angefüttert hab


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Da wünsche ich dir viel Glück, manchmal zählt es sich aus hartnäckig zu sein. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Saarhunter (17. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Nabend,

weiß nicht ob es schon geschrieben wurde aber egal, wenn du Angelst nimm Stippfutter mit und kleine Pellets und häng mal Froilc ans Haar, wirkt in Vereinstümpeln manchmal wunder. Bei uns kommen auch 3 Stück aufs Frolic bevor sich einer an ner Kugel verirrt. Das Nassfutter wird den Fischen schon den Weg zeigen.


----------



## Esukho (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

So bin wieder rein vom nachtangeln und wollte ja das Ergebnis berichten

Also erstmal bin ich leider etwas zu spät angekommen und musste meine ruten im dunklen außwerfen wurde also nichts mit anderem ufer unter den bäumen also lag eine in der mitte und eine sogar recht weit an meinem Ufer.
Eine auf meine eigenen Fischgeschmack boilies und die andere mit 4 mais körner am haar.

c.a 20:30 lagen sie beide und ich hab ein schlechtes gefühl gehabt da ich die nicht an die von mir gewünschte stelle bringen konnte.

Um 3:30 Nachts dann kam ein biss auf die rute die so nah an meinem ufer war und die mit meinem Boilie bestückt war.

Es war ein schöner Spiegel karpfen 54cm und 12 pfund schwer
für mich auf jedenfall ein guter fang das ich hier wie gesagt noch nix gefangen habe bis jetzt.

Was mich gewundert hat einen wirklichen drill gab es nicht und ich dachte eigentlich beim reinhohlen er sei nicht mal 25cm. der haken war sauber am mundwinkel jedoch hat er beim biss wohl irgendwie das 70g Birnenblei geschaft abzubekommen.

Leider hat es nur den 1nen biss gegeben aber für mich hat es sich jedenfalls gelohnt.

Morgen werde ich noch ein foto von dem karpfen reinpacken.

Gute nacht leute


----------



## KoaxKalli (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Petri zum endlich gelungenen Fang. Mit 12 Pfund scheinst du da eine ganz schöne Murmel gefangen zu haben. Das  der Haken im Mundwinkel hing, kann man nun nicht grad als Sauber bezeichnen, denn dort gehört er nun wirklich nicht hin. 

Manchmal ist es wirklich merkwürdig. Ich habe auch so oft gesessen, jede Rute exakt positioniert und schlussendlich fängt ein Kumpel die Fische, obwohl er die Ruten völlig ohne Hintergedanken irgendwo versenkt hat.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Esukho (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



KoaxKalli schrieb:


> Petri zum endlich gelungenen Fang. Mit 12 Pfund scheinst du da eine ganz schöne Murmel gefangen zu haben. Das  der Haken im Mundwinkel hing, kann man nun nicht grad als Sauber bezeichnen, denn dort gehört er nun wirklich nicht hin.
> 
> Manchmal ist es wirklich merkwürdig. Ich habe auch so oft gesessen, jede Rute exakt positioniert und schlussendlich fängt ein Kumpel die Fische, obwohl er die Ruten völlig ohne Hintergedanken irgendwo versenkt hat.
> 
> ...



Naja ich mein das er sauber drin hing also richtig fest ^^


----------



## Revilo62 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Petri zum Fisch, muss ja schneckenfett und kugelrund sein 

Wie der Kollege schon sagte, sauber gehakt ist was anderes, bist aber schon nah dran.
Ursache könnte ein zu langes Vorfach, ein stumpfer Haken, zu langes Haar sein, das wird schon.
Du hast jetzt Erfolg ghabt und das zählt.

Vielleicht ein Hinweis: Aus meiner Sicht hat Dein SavetyClip viel zu sensibel reagiert, nicht der Fisch hat das Blei abgeschüttelt, der Clip hat bei relativ geringer Belastung ausgelöst, ist nicht nur ärgerlich, sondern geht mit der Zeit ins Geld und tut dem Gewässer auch nicht gut, das Auslösen soll ja nur die letzte Option sein, falls der Fisch im Hindernis festläuft.
Hier kannst Du entsprechend tunen, der Schlauch muss weiter auf den Clip geschoben werden, leider sind diese Clips bei fast allen Anbietern in den letzten Jahren stark vereinheitlicht und vereinfacht worden, die ersten Clips hatten noch eine kleine Erhebung in dem Bereich, wo das Blei eingeklickt wurde, da musste schon ein größerer Druck ausgeübt werden, damit das Blei sich löst.
Testen kannst Du die Sensibilität des Clips, wenn Du die fertige unbeköderte Montage am Vorfach aufnimmst und wie bei einem Jojo das Blei nach unten fallen lässt und abrupt stoppst. Du merkst schon deutlich den Unterschied, wenn Du bei mehreren Versuchen mit unterschiedlich weit aufgeschobenen Connectorschlauch prüfst.

Naja und wie bei Menschen ist es auch bei Karpfen, es gibtfaule und es gibt Kämpfer, hast wohl einen von den faulen erwischt. 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Von diesem Fisch hätte ich gerne ein Bild gesehen. Mit den Maßen hätte er einen Korpulenzfaktor von 3,81 sattt der durchschnittlichen 2,22... das ist schon eine Nummer!


----------



## jkc (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Naja, wer sich den K-Faktor ausgedacht hat möchte ich mal gerne wissen, selbst bei uns, wo überwiegend schlanke Schuppenkarpfen vorkommen, wird der Regelmäßig überschritten, bis in Richtung KF=3 habe ich schon selber gefangen. Andere Meldungen mit Werten um 4, aber vorsichtshalber mal aus der Statistik ausgenommen.

Zu dem Thema Hakensitz: Rufe hiermit dazu auf, mich zu belehren, wie man den Haken regelmäßig sauber platziert. Das hier noch als kleine Vorlektüre dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4405583#post4405583

Grüße und Petri.


----------



## Revilo62 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Hi JKC,
mach doch einfach dafür einen eigenen Thread auf, da sonst dieser Thread extrem abdriftet und auch der Hakenthread nicht optimal geeignet erscheint.
Und Belehrung, naja, da gibt es Theorien und praktische Erkenntnisse zu Hauf, aber immerhin handelt es sich bei den Karpfen nicht um Maschinen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Esukho (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Andal schrieb:


> Von diesem Fisch hätte ich gerne ein Bild gesehen. Mit den Maßen hätte er einen Korpulenzfaktor von 3,81 sattt der durchschnittlichen 2,22... das ist schon eine Nummer!





Ja der ist auch Kugelrund gewesen sah so aus als ob es ihm geschmeckt hat ^^ Wie gesagt ich hab heut nacht parr fotos gemacht ich schau mir die dann an und stell das beste später rein. 

Ich hab den auch mit genommen weil ich seit ewigkeiten keinen karpfen mehr gegessen habe und lasse es mir auch schmecken


----------



## Andal (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Ich wollte die Angaben zu diesem Fisch keineswegs in Frage ziehen. Das ist nur die reine Neugier. So eine Kannonenkugel wollte ich einfach sehen.

Unsere Karpfen fallen eher etwas schlanker aus. Jedenfalls etwas schlanker als ich... :m:m:m


----------



## Hecht32 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Na geht doch, Petri Heil!

@Andal: hast du schon mal deinen K- Faktor berechnet?


----------



## Andal (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Den will ich gaaar nie nicht wissen! :vik:


----------



## Esukho (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Angaben zu diesem Fisch keineswegs in Frage ziehen. Das ist nur die reine Neugier. So eine Kannonenkugel wollte ich einfach sehen.
> 
> Unsere Karpfen fallen eher etwas schlanker aus. Jedenfalls etwas schlanker als ich... :m:m:m




Sieht gut aus dein fisch 

Zu meinem fisch ich hab den ja ausgenommen und der war auch extrem voll gefüttert im magen war viel mais und Schlamm oO sogar richtig viel ich frag mich wieso er noch auf den boilie gegangen ist der ganze Fisch ist kugelrund wie ein boilie^^


----------



## Revilo62 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

https://www.carp.de/berichte/sonstiges/226-wieso-weshalb-warum-teil-1.html

Lies mal den Bericht von Arlinghaus und dann hinterfrage nochmal den Schlamm im Magentrakt.
Zugegeben, ich hab noch nicht allzuviele Karpfen geschlachtet, aber bei keinem war Schlamm im Verdauungsbereich, Videos zur Nahrungsaunahme der Karpfen unterstreichen auch die Theorie.

Vielleicht erklärt der "Schlamm" auch die Trägheit beim Drill, dem war schlecht |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Trotzdem Guten Appetit!!

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Esukho (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> https://www.carp.de/berichte/sonstiges/226-wieso-weshalb-warum-teil-1.html
> 
> Lies mal den Bericht von Arlinghaus und dann hinterfrage nochmal den Schlamm im Magentrakt.
> Zugegeben, ich hab noch nicht allzuviele Karpfen geschlachtet, aber bei keinem war Schlamm im Verdauungsbereich, Videos zur Nahrungsaunahme der Karpfen unterstreichen auch die Theorie.
> ...



Ja ich habs vorher auch noch nicht gehabt aber tatsache ist das richtig viel schlamm im magen war gemischt mit mais.

Naja ist auch ziemlich schlammig das gewässer ich hab aber auch keine idee was das erklärt ^^


----------



## Andal (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Bitte... einigen wir uns doch auf den oberen Darmtrakt. Karpfen und Magen passen nicht zusammen!


----------



## Carsten_ (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Ich bin ja blutiger Anfänger, im Angelladen meines Vertrauens hat mir der Inhaber für das Vereinsgewässer ein Tipp der mir nach 2 Schneider Tagen direkt 3 Bisse mit Ausstieg und einer mit Landung brachte: mit einer Hand voll maden anfüttern und dann ein paar Maden auf den Haken. Hat an einem anderen Gewässer auch gut geklappt. Vielleicht probierst du es beim nächsten Ansitz einfach mal, 8er Haken, 4 Maden drauf und ab in die Futterstelle. 
Ich benutzte im übrigen eine Schlaufenmontage die sich ja auch selbst hakt.

Beim Vereinsgewässer wusste ich allerdings auch wo die Fische standen ;-)

Petri heil


----------



## Esukho (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

So leute ich brauch nochmal eure hilfe weil ja mal gesagt wurde das der eine haken falsch gebunden war.

Deswegen hab ich jetzt mal ein parr fotos gemacht und würde gerne wissen welches von denen jetzt richtig ist nach eurer meinung.

Ich hab viel das internet durchforstet und ich stoße immer wieder auf unterschiedliche aussagen ...

hier mal 5 bilder


----------



## Andal (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage. So wie auf Bild 1 gebunden soll es sein.


----------



## Esukho (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage. So wie auf Bild 1 gebunden soll es sein.



Okay ich wollte das blos nochmal geklärt haben weil bei den haken die öse schon nach inen gebogen ist wie man sieht 

Was hälst du vom schrumpfschlauch ? wie man sieht wenn er am haar runter hängt ist er in nem schön aggressiven winkel und mir wurde von jemanden gesagt das er dadurch besser dreht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Esukho schrieb:


> Was hälst du vom schrumpfschlauch ? wie man sieht wenn er am haar runter hängt ist er in nem schön aggressiven winkel und mir wurde von jemanden gesagt das er dadurch besser dreht.



bevorzuge ich auch, denke aber das ist letztlich geschmacksache.


----------



## Andal (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Schrumpfschlauch kommt bei mir gar keiner drauf. Vielleicht mal einer aus Silikon, aber wirklich fühlbare Unterschiede habe ich noch nicht festgestellt.


----------



## Revilo62 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Bild 1 funktioniert zuverlässig 
und beim original Linealigner wird das Vorfach zusätzlich mit einer Nadel durch den Schlauch durchgestochen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:

PS: Wo ist das versprochene Bild von Deinem Karpfen ?


----------



## Esukho (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Bild 1 funktioniert zuverlässig
> und beim original Linealigner wird das Vorfach zusätzlich mit einer Nadel durch den Schlauch durchgestochen
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:
> ...




Die bilder die ich nachts aufgenommen habe sind nicht gut geworden aber wenn du willst hätte ich eins von zuhause da ist er aber schon ausgenommen ^^


Achso @ Andal 

Bei bild 4 und bild 5 sieht man aber schon nen ziemlichen unterschied zwischen mit und ohne schrumpfschlauch


----------



## Revilo62 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Nee danke, der ausgenommene Fisch zeigt ja nicht mehr die Dimensionen , somit kaum noch die Größen/Gewichtsangabe nachvollziehbar

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## jkc (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Hi, ich bin auch für so wie auf Bild 1, wobei ich den Schrumpfschlauch noch 2-3mm länger überstehen lasse.



Grüße JK

PS: Hatte am WE nen Spiegler mit 65cm und 12Pfd, musste da an Deinen Fisch denken, also meiner war eher schmal und ohne Bauch, da konnte ich mir nen Fisch mit 10cm weniger bei gleichem Gewicht relativ gut vorstellen.

Edit: Dass die Hakenspitzen so stumpf aussehen ist der Kamera geschuldet ja?


----------



## Esukho (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin auch für so wie auf Bild 1, wobei ich den Schrumpfschlauch noch 2-3mm länger überstehen lasse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nach dem ausnehmen hat meiner nur noch 9,5 pfund gewogen der hat wohl extrem zugeschlagen deswegen war der so rund. Vieleicht hat der deswegen auch keinen richtigen kampf geboten weil der sich so überfressen hat ^^

Ne die haken sind keineswegs stumpf die sind frisch aus der pakung und echt extrem scharf


----------



## Esukho (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Heut nochmal erfolg gehabt. War ziemlich gefrustet weil ich die ganze zeit nix gefangen habe also dacht ich mir heut ich probier einfach mal das trockenfutter meines hundes ans haar zu machen 
Ist auch keine teure marke da mein hund nur das billigste isst und von frolic und co garnix wissen will. Das sind so 1cm * 1cm vierecke . Da hab ich 4 stück mit boiliebohrer bearbeitet und dann aufs haar gehangen. Und noch einen PVA sack damit gefüllt und ausgeworfen so 3-4 meter vom gegenüberliegenden ufer entfernt.

Und beim beködern und montieren der 2ten rute musst ich schon alles ganz schnell fallen lassen weil die rute die ich 3-5 minuten vorher ausgeworfen hab stark unter zug war. "Hatte die bremse noch nicht leichter gestellt da ich das bei beiden ruten machen wollte sobald sie beide draußen liegen."


Das ergebniss war dieser Prächtige Karpfen 
70 cm 
15 pfund Schwer
Und er hat auch ein ordentlichen drill geliefert !


----------



## Carsten_ (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gar keine Bisse!*

Schöner karpfen, petri heil


----------

